# ski and snowboard rental



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You shouldn't necessarily associate "best" and "cheapest" unless you have no care about the renter's experience. I'm sure you can find a cheap place that's still renting straight skis, has old, painful worn out boots, and is too far from the ski area to replace the boots after they get in a few runs and are in pain because the boots are the wrong size, have excessive wear, etc. 

I've spent too much time seeing people having a terrible time and sitting out their day in the lodge with an expensive lift ticket and a precious day of their life going to waste because of crappy equipment. If you're trying to introduce someone to snow sports and hoping that they'll eventually share your love of sliding down the hill, consider spending a few extra bucks to rent at the base area. 

My two cents,

--Andy


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Virigin Island Ski Rental & Silverthorne exit. They're cheap


----------

